# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена

## Pic_nic

После обновления 8.3 (10.2667) Бухгалтерия ПРОФ на 2.0.66.47 стал выскакивать сообщение: Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена.

При переходе в "Информацию о ПО" указано: Недоступен центр лицензирования!

Что не так? Как убрать данное предупреждение? Частота появления примерно 15-20 минут. Работать не возможно!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> После обновления 8.3 (10.2667) Бухгалтерия ПРОФ на 2.0.66.47 стал выскакивать сообщение: Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена.
> 
> При переходе в "Информацию о ПО" указано: Недоступен центр лицензирования!
> 
> Что не так? Как убрать данное предупреждение? Частота появления примерно 15-20 минут. Работать не возможно!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ения-8-3-7

----------


## Pic_nic

Так у меня RePack в нем же изначально нет этой бяки!? Или я не прав?

----------


## Ukei

- Поставьте репак 8.3.11.3034, там эта проблема решена.

----------

Pic_nic (27.02.2018)

----------


## Pic_nic

Это проблема платформы? Не самой базы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это проблема платформы? Не самой базы?


Вам шашечки или ехать?

----------

Pic_nic (27.02.2018)

----------


## Pic_nic

Сразу видНо желание помочь...
Не тратили бы время тогда на написание поста, если хотите поязвить...
Я пришел за помощью! Совет Ваш не поможет мне! Но спасибо за участие!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Сразу видНо желание помочь...
> Не тратили бы время тогда на написание поста, если хотите поязвить...
> Я пришел за помощью! Совет Ваш не поможет мне! Но спасибо за участие!


Прошу прощения, если неуместно пошутил...

----------

